# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptaria lezbike lejohet të qëndrojë në Angli

## Qerim

April 11, 2006 3:29 AM

A Smethwick lesbian has been allowed to stay in the UK because to deport her would breach her rights to family life with another woman.

Three Court of Appeal judges yesterday ruled that Emine Krasniqi, a 54year-old illegal immigrant, can now remain in Britain while the refugee status of her 24-year-old partner is determined.

Both Ms Krasniqi, an Albanian from Serbia, and Albana Lamaj, from Kosovo, fled to the UK.

They met in Britain and now live together, in Florence Road, Smethwick, bringing up Ms Lamaj's child in a "stable and committed family", said Lord Justice Sedley.

An immigration adjudicator had allowed Ms Krasniqi's appeal against Home Office refusal to grant her asylum because to remove her would violate her Article 8 right to family life enshrined in the European Convention on Human Rights.

The adjudicator heard evidence from both women and found that although there was a sexual component to their relationship, it was "not the central force".

Lord Justice Sedley said the AIT had no power to interfere with the adjudicator's finding and to hold that the case could not be seen as "truly exceptional" was not fair. The judge cited his reasons as:

The probable loss by the appellant of her own two children and her rejection by her husband

The consequent fragility of the mental and emotional state of both women

The crucial nature of the love and support they were able to afford each other in this devastating situation and the shared experience of bringing up 'their' child.

He also said that if they were deported to their countries of origin, there was an "extreme unlikelihood that an enforced separation could ever be undone".

At the age of 15, Ms Krasniqi was married off by her father to an older man who already had a family and children and who was repeatedly violent to her.

They had a son and daughter with whom she has now lost contact.

Because her husband was active in an Albanian party, the Serb authorities harassed the family and in May 2000, Ms Krasniqi and her daughter were gang raped by Serb forces.

She came to Britain in August 2000 but it was not until 2004 that her claims to asylum were refused by the Home Office.

By then she had formed her relationship with Ms Lamaj who had had a child with an Albanian man but they had split up. Ms Lamaj's application for asylum failed on appeal in May 2001 but her application for protection on human rights grounds has not yet been decided.

There was also evidence that the appellant would be at risk of suicide if separated from her partner.

----------


## Legjioni

edhe une sot lexova, por ne shqip ne , Kohen Ditore,
se Shqiptarja mun de rri ne Angli.

----------


## dibrani2006

Cdo gje behet, normal edhe une e degjova mbreme ne TV

----------


## Pasiqe

Po c'paskemi qene ne shqiptaret?  Te gjitha arsyet qe as ja kap mendja botes, ne i gjejme.  Te deportohemi neser?  Jo jo, fap fap tjetra e beri veten lesbiene (lesbiane, lesbike, lesbo) dhe tani e hedh ceshtjen ne gjyq edhe per 10 vjete te tjera.  Ne moshen 64 vjec pastaj do e harrojne fare ate dhe as do t'ja varin me.

----------


## dodoni

Mund te jete edhe lesbiane vertete. Para disa kohesh rastesisht gjeta nje faqe ne internet te Shoqates se Gejve te Kosoves, u cudita sepse nuk mendoja qe mund te kete aq shume tek ne. Sidoqofte, tani te pergaditemi per tu ballafaquar me legjislacionin. Do i lejojme te martohen mes vete apo jo?  :pa dhembe:   :i qetë:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Mund te jete edhe lesbiane vertete. Para disa kohesh rastesisht gjeta nje faqe ne internet te Shoqates se Gejve te Kosoves, u cudita sepse nuk mendoja qe mund te kete aq shume tek ne. Sidoqofte, tani te pergaditemi per tu ballafaquar me legjislacionin. Do i lejojme te martohen mes vete apo jo?



Dodon,

ja c'shkruan tek Shekulli, nje lexuaes nga Prishtina,

*Debati im me një çift homoseksualësh*


_Valon Arifi, Prishtine_

Shkak i ketij shkrimi tim ishte mbremja e djeshme, kur i lodhur nga puna, kthehesha per ne banesen time ne lagjen Ulpiana te Prishtines. Afer hyrjes, pashë një çift djemsh duke u puthur. Kur mbeta i hutuar nga ajo pamje, një prej djemve mu drejtua: Or, katunar, ec rruges tende e mos na pengo. Une mbeta me gisht ne goje. Unë, katundar? E pse? Sepse nuk më pëlqeu ajo pamje? Aty kalojnë mijëra qytetarë cdo dite, kalojnë burra, gra, pleq e te rinj, me e keqja eshte se aty lozin femijet. Tash ndihem keq, mos valle femijet do te gjejnë inspirim te keta te degjeneruar? Ndoshta dikush pas leximit te ketij opinioni tim, do te reagojë e te me quajë njeri banal. Por une me bindje te fortë jam ky qe jam: Evropes i kam lakmi, por degjenerimet moderne nuk i duhen shqiptarise, qoftë ne Kosove, qoftë ne Shqiperi.




04/04/2006
KATEGORIA: Letrat e Lexuesve

----------


## dodoni

> Dodon,
> 
> ja c'shkruan tek Shekulli, nje lexuaes nga Prishtina,
> 
> *Debati im me një çift homoseksualësh*
> 
> 
> _Valon Arifi, Prishtine_
> 
> ...


Xhuxhi, 

Nuk jam kunder lirise se tyre por mendoj qe nuk duhet lejuar qe te bejne gjera te tilla ne publik. 

Keto jane degjenerime te sistemit, qe nuk i eliminojme dot, por nese i luftojme me mend jo me pushke dhe pa prekur lirite njerezore, duke i forcuar vlerat familjare te pakten mund te kontribuojme ne mosrritjen e numrit te tyre. Megjithese, vet vlerat familjare jane duke u dobesuar gjithe kohen, nje anomali tjeter e sistemit, keshtu qe, do jete shume e veshtire nje lufte e tille.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Kur vje puna me marr letrat ca sthojne. Une i thashe nje shoku thuaj jam gay ene i merr letrat ne usa po ai sme degjoi ene i humi ai kishte bo ceshtje politike sikur kishte qene kryetar i komisionit PDse  ne zonen e vet kur u bon votimet. Po gjykatesi boni hesapin dhe i binte ky cuni athere te ishte 12 vjec kryetar komisioni. So kjo tezja sma merr mendja se o leziii

----------


## Alket123

> Kur vje puna me marr letrat ca sthojne. Une i thashe nje shoku thuaj jam gay ene i merr letrat ne usa po ai sme degjoi ene i humi ai kishte bo ceshtje politike sikur kishte qene kryetar i komisionit PDse ne zonen e vet kur u bon votimet. Po gjykatesi boni hesapin dhe i binte ky cuni athere te ishte 12 vjec kryetar komisioni.


ahahahahaha po e vertete se disa e kane dredhur bukur situaten.

nje djale shqiptar me vize fallco deklaroi se kishte ardhur ne shba nga meksika sepse "gays" i pergojonin ne shqiperi dhe vertet shanci i tij per te vazhduar ne kolegj ne tirane ishte i pamundur.

nje organizate "pro-gay" e ndihmoi per avokat dhe per dokumente.
ska mbaruar puna deri keti!!! jo jo jo.

ky djali ka 2 vjet qe mbaroi kolegjin, goxha kolegj, i futur pa test sat vetem me nje toefl me ndihmen e nje organizate amerikane "pro-gay rights" e cila i pagoi tuition gjithashtu.

----------


## bunny

?!?- me vjen keq qe mendoke dicka te tille, por thjeshte mund te shtoj qe keto njerez  qe i quan ti (anti-natyral) jane pjese e kesaj bota si une edhe ti. Mbase forumet Shqiptare po perplasin goxha me kete lloj 'debati' pasi njerezit shqiptare po ndjehen me te rehatshem te bisedojne pre rreth kesaj. Mbase kur keto lloj njerez (anti-natyral) te pranohen ne Shqiperi si ne cdo vend tjeter- athere do e shikoshe qe tema te atilla nuk do hapen- pasi do duket gje normale. 

Persa i perket temes- me pelqeu vendimi- edhe me pelqeu pergjigja qe kan dhene Gjygjtaret- pasi nuk kane diskriminuar - e kan aplikuar ligjin ashtu sic eshte. Artikulli 8 i Drejtave te Njeriut- mbron jeten private te nje individi- edhe Shteti Britanik (qekur e ka firmosur ate Akt- ne 1998) ka te drejte te mbroj cdo individ kundra atij Artikullit- ose cdo artikulli tjeter. 

Shpresoj qe ky cifti (sado i sinqerte te jete) te kalojne nje jete sa me te kendshme ne UK.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flamurtari

Ahahhaahhaha Zemra s'besoj qe te jesh aq naive sa te besosh qe ajo eshte lesbike.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> ?!?- me vjen keq qe mendoke dicka te tille, por thjeshte mund te shtoj qe keto njerez  qe i quan ti (anti-natyral) jane pjese e kesaj bota si une edhe ti. Mbase forumet Shqiptare po perplasin goxha me kete lloj 'debati' pasi njerezit shqiptare po ndjehen me te rehatshem te bisedojne pre rreth kesaj. Mbase kur keto lloj njerez (anti-natyral) te pranohen ne Shqiperi si ne cdo vend tjeter- athere do e shikoshe qe tema te atilla nuk do hapen- pasi do duket gje normale. 
> 
> Persa i perket temes- me pelqeu vendimi- edhe me pelqeu pergjigja qe kan dhene Gjygjtaret- pasi nuk kane diskriminuar - e kan aplikuar ligjin ashtu sic eshte. Artikulli 8 i Drejtave te Njeriut- mbron jeten private te nje individi- edhe Shteti Britanik (qekur e ka firmosur ate Akt- ne 1998) ka te drejte te mbroj cdo individ kundra atij Artikullit- ose cdo artikulli tjeter. 
> 
> Shpresoj qe ky cifti (sado i sinqerte te jete) te kalojne nje jete sa me te kendshme ne UK.


Keshtu,ne shkrim te pare,ke plotesisht te drejte por a mbrohen vertet keto te drejta private ne U.K?..nuk eshte se dua te nis e te bej dallime tani,natyrale apo anti
por ka patur shume Shqiptare te cilet kane aplikuar dhe jane rrefuzuar..perse duhet te ndodhin te tilla diferencime?!....a mos ndoshta ky eshte nje qendrim i drejte nga ana e qeverrise Angleze?"....nese keta gjygjtaret jane vertet kaq njerezore dhe kaq te drejte,atehere nuk kane perse te rrefuzojne njerez te cilet kane vertet nevoje per nje leje qendrimi...kjo nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje drejtesi rreklame dhe teper siperfaqesore..

----------


## friendlyboy1

haha 54 vjece ajo tani e kuptoi e ishte lesbike mas marteses dhe dy kalamajve. ca behet kshu u prish kjo dynja. sa per ata gayt ata duhen vrar komplet duhen zhdukur e kishte mir hitleri. po edhe kto lesbianat edhe kto duhen zhdukur

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

> ?!?- me vjen keq qe mendoke dicka te tille, por thjeshte mund te shtoj qe keto njerez  qe i quan ti (anti-natyral) jane pjese e kesaj bota si une edhe ti. Mbase forumet Shqiptare po perplasin goxha me kete lloj 'debati' pasi njerezit shqiptare po ndjehen me te rehatshem te bisedojne pre rreth kesaj. Mbase kur keto lloj njerez (anti-natyral) te pranohen ne Shqiperi si ne cdo vend tjeter- athere do e shikoshe qe tema te atilla nuk do hapen- pasi do duket gje normale. 
> 
> Persa i perket temes- me pelqeu vendimi- edhe me pelqeu pergjigja qe kan dhene Gjygjtaret- pasi nuk kane diskriminuar - e kan aplikuar ligjin ashtu sic eshte. Artikulli 8 i Drejtave te Njeriut- mbron jeten private te nje individi- edhe Shteti Britanik (qekur e ka firmosur ate Akt- ne 1998) ka te drejte te mbroj cdo individ kundra atij Artikullit- ose cdo artikulli tjeter. 
> 
> Shpresoj qe ky cifti (sado i sinqerte te jete) te kalojne nje jete sa me te kendshme ne UK.



Sa  me kulture njera  :perqeshje: 

Pershendetje!

Mire e kane bere dhe ata sepse se cili ka pas nje arsye njeri eshte ber gabel tjetra lesbike etc

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ja 1 menyre e re per te bere dokumentat ne vendet perendimore.  

Urime Shqipetareve sepse po i gjejne te gjitha menyrat.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

> Keshtu,ne shkrim te pare,ke plotesisht te drejte por a mbrohen vertet keto te drejta private ne U.K?..nuk eshte se dua te nis e te bej dallime tani,natyrale apo anti
> por ka patur shume Shqiptare te cilet kane aplikuar dhe jane rrefuzuar..perse duhet te ndodhin te tilla diferencime?!....a mos ndoshta ky eshte nje qendrim i drejte nga ana e qeverrise Angleze?"....nese keta gjygjtaret jane vertet kaq njerezore dhe kaq te drejte,atehere nuk kane perse te rrefuzojne njerez te cilet kane vertet nevoje per nje leje qendrimi...kjo nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje drejtesi rreklame dhe teper siperfaqesore..



Po deshe te postoj nje Artikul qe kam shkruajtur vete per ligjet e jetes private ne UK, edhe kam mare A me xixellonja sic e thone anglezet  :ngerdheshje: ...kshq nuk jan budalliqe.

Tani persa i perket ketyre ligjeve, do keshe parasyshe qe Anglia ka qene nje nga shtetet qe ka perpunuar per ndertimet e DREJTAVE TE NJERIUT qe ne 1950 (*European Convention of Human Rights*) por ama per ti pranuar ne shtetin e tij, i ka firmosur ne 1998 (ku ligji eshte futur ne fuqi ne 2000). 

Dmth dua te them qe keto ligjet (drejtat e njeriut) shum avokate/barister vuajne ne perdorimin e tyre ne nje ane efektuese. Te krahasoshe ceshtjet qe argumentojne Artikujt, edhe te shohesh resultatin (se kush fiton) % jane shum ndryshe. Pasi aplikimi/procedura eshte disi jo a mbjetuar per anen ligjore. 

Tani persa i perket homoseksualeve, edhe pse keto ka kohe qe marin pjese ne boten tone, ligjerisht ato tani po mbrohen ne UK. 

persa i perket azilanteve/refugjateve, ato mbrohen nen *The United Nations Convention relating to the Status of Refugees 1951,* si pershembull *Artikulli 33* thote _"states shall not expel or return ("refouler") a refugee in any manner whatsoever to the frontiers of territories where his life or freedom would be threatened on account of his race, religion, nationality, membership or a particular social group or political opinion."_

Dmth shteti  angleze nuk ka te drejte te kthej asnje lloj refugjati ne nje shtet ku jeta e tij eshte ne rrezik per arsyje si, rrace, fe, nacionalitet, pjestar i nje grupi or opnion politik. 

Por shteti Angleze nuk eshte budall, ato krijojne nje liste, ku vejne shtetet si Shqiperia, Kosova, Zimbabwe vende te sigurta= kshq ne keto arsyje ato i refuzojne aplikimet.  

uff sa u lodhaaa  :Lulja3:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me fal nese te bera te lodhesh...nuk kisha per qellim te te lodhja kaq shume :buzeqeshje: 
Ajo qe me shqeteson me teper mua si individ,eshte se ka shume familje Shqiptare ne Angli,te cilat rrezikojne te debohen per arsye se keta gjygjtaret e ndershem
Shqiperine e cilesojne si nje vend te sigurte....pa mendo pak se sa e veshtire do te ishte pershtatja e ketyre familjeve me jeten ketu ne Shqiperi...nuk do te doja te rrija e te diskutoja per menyren se si ata kane shkuar ne shtetin Anglez,megjithate edhe kjo ka qene nje sakrifice e madhe per ta...pyetja ime per ty eshte se,sa i marrin parasysh gjygjtaret keto familje...a tregojne po te njejten zemergjeresi,apo vendimet e tyre ne lidhje me keto familje lene per te deshiruar..

Perfitoj nga rasti,per te te pergezuar per A-ne me xixellonja dhe te uroj te marresh sa me shume "A" te tilla...te pershendes..

----------


## alDI

> Both Ms Krasniqi, an Albanian from Serbia, and Albana *Lamaj,* from Kosovo, fled to the UK.


Hahahaha po ku ka me mbiemer Lamaj ne kosov moj o albana hahaha ja ben muuu qe esht e shqiperis.

----------


## Dorontina

Ah te shkretet shqiptar disa ndrun fen disa seksin disa rrin ne te zezen pa pa famile me vite te tera.

*qka na ndodhi ? a ma mir mu ngrit apo sejcili per vete me u gjind....*
mjer mjer, une e njof nji mashkull per ta ba dokumentat asht martu me nji gay ...o zot runa qka pranojn njerzit se ku mi marr 20.000 euro per tu rregullu ?
---------------
ku jan gazetart 
ku jan politikanet
ku jan ata qe nji dit kur ishin vet ne disapor ...jetonin ne krahet tona e sot kan zen karrike per me nau kajt me mirê nana .....

*Ku e lam e ku na mbeti vaj vatani Vaj Mileti*
 :i ngrysur:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> une e njof nji mashkull per ta ba dokumentat asht martu me nji gay ...o zot runa qka pranojn njerzit se ku mi marr 20.000 euro per tu rregullu ?
> -
> 
> *Ku e lam e ku na mbeti vaj vatani Vaj Mileti*


Ca bejne njerezit sot?!
E vertete eshte kjo historia apo jo?

----------

